# Coach in Missouri?



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

How do I find one?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a start - 

AARON'S ARCHERY
22005 STATE HWY P, NEWBURG MO 65550
573-762-2226

ANDY'S ARCHERY
7009 STEWART RD, LIBERTY MO 64068
816-781-1115

BIG CREEK ARCHERY
3446 NORTH HWY 61, ELSBERRY MO 63343
573-384-5397

BIG RIVER ARCHERY
124 S. 9TH ST, LEXINGTON MO 64067
660-259-6755

BILL'S ARCHERY PRO SHOP
10020 GATEWAY DR, NEOSHO MO 64850
417-451-9306

BROKEN BOW ARCHERY
2121 E. STATE RTE K, WEST PLAINS MO 65775
417-256-2697

BUCK SHOT ARCHERY
508 E. CARTER ST, SIKESTON MO 63801
(SORRY NO PHONE ON RECORD)

BUTCH'S SPORTS WORLD
707 MARION CITY RD, PALMYRA MO 63461
573-769-3536

CARTER'S ARCHERY
20833 ST. RTE K, ST JOSEPH MO 64505
816-232-2577

DAWSON'S ARCHERY & RELOADING
5569 HWY 95, MOUNTAIN GROVE MO 65711
417-926-0184

DUNN'S SPORTING GOODS
HWY 61-67 AT Z, PEVELY MO 63070
636-475-4240

EVERHARTS OUTDOORS
2436 MISSOURI BLVD, JEFFERSON CITY MO 65109
573-635-9921

GATEWAY OUTFITTERS
3808 WEST CLAY ST, SAINT CHARLES MO 63301
636-916-0242

JR'S CUSTOM SHOP
33337 HWY PP, MACON MO 63552
660-385-5202

MOOSE ALLEN'S ARCHERY
924 W. WASHINGTON AVE, AVA MO 65608
417-683-4868

PIN OAK ARCHERY
31735 OAK RD, PURDY MO 65734
417-632-4767

ROGER'S SPORTING GOODS
1760 N CHURCH RD, LIBERTY MO 64068
816-781-9026

SOUTHTOWN SPORTING GOODS
3030 S. MAIN ST, JOPLIN MO 64804
417-624-4087

SPORTSMAN'S CORNER
106 N. MISSOURI ST, MACON MO 63552
660-385-2493

SUMMIT ARCHERY
1164 DECKER RD, LABADIE MO 63055
636-742-2531


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. Is there some website that you got that from? It looks like a list of every archery shop in the state.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://stores.stsarchery.net/-strse-template/locator/Page.bok


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im in st charles ,mo grade 2 certifed with 15 years of coaching. 636 233 1979


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Elite Coach Steven Cornell-who came out of the program I and Darrell Pace run, is now in Springfield with the Easton Center. He's a member of this forum (Steve Cornell) and works with the JDT. He started with our program about 12 years ago and has attended several JDT camps and sessions with Coach Lee along with working with the recently passed Master Coach Charlie Pierson, two time olympic gold medalist Darrell Pace and I


----------

